# GunX vs Alpha 209?



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the diffrence in these and why one would be better than the other?

I have a 209 primer pistol now but the cylinder doesnt lock which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I have the Alpha and I like it a lot, really well built. I can't speak for the GUNX but people say the same things!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I have both the Alpha from about 3 years ago and a GunX. I never had any problems with my Alpha, but it seems that where the problems have occured are in the more recent Alphas. The GunX is new and seems to be setting the industry standard. Plus for $20. you can add a lifetime warranty to any of the GunX pistols.
Joe


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have used the Alpha and have the gunx and the gunx is built a lot more solid and is half the weight.
on a side note about a year ago when I was in the market for a new gun I called Martin at gunx to talk about getting a Alpha and he suggested I did not want one as he had been doing the warranty work on them and told me to wait for his new one. He had gone out and bought every training gun out there and designed the trainer we have now and I will tell you He did a Hell of a Job just Love it
David Jansma


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had two Alfas. One gave up after about a brick/brick and a half. I sent it in to Zinger Winger, they imported them into Canada. I guess, and then sold it to Lion Country where I bought it. Anyway, I got it back from warantee work and it lasted about another brick. I sent it in again as it was less than a year old. They fixed it but told me they wouldn't fix it again. Now, it might as well be a decoy anchor, it's been dead for quite awhile. My other one lasted about 2 bricks and died. It was over a year old so I didn't bother sending it in. Why spend more money on what's proven to be junk?

I've got the new Gun X on order. We'll see how good it is over the next couple of years. I have two NEF's that are tired and don't shoot all the time. But one's 19 years old and the other is 17. They've lasted better than any other piece of training gear I've had.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Think I might have to look into the GunX... big fan of lifetime warranties... I don't think I've ever used a warranty but they give piece of mind when spending a bit of change on toys for me and the dog.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

You will like the Gunx.

John Lash


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I bought the Alpha209 when they first came out. I keep the pistol cleaned and use a little silicon gun oil on the working parts. Less than a brick of primers and the cyclinder would freeze. Plus, the Alfa is tempermental to the types of 209 primers used.

I've had the GunX for a little over a month. First thing I notices was that the tolerence on the GunX is much closer. Built more like a real pistol than a blank pistol. No problems so far.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Might have to pull the trigger on this GunX as soon as it's in stock somewhere (litterally) lol


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Order it and get in line...They are selling faster than he can make them.

John Lash


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had an Alpha for over three years and have had my GunX about a month. The GunX is all I use now, much more solid and mine has the lifetime warranty so in the unlikely event something happens to it repair will be a breeze. You can't go wrong with the GunX.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Is a brick of primer's 100 or 1000? Just trying to understand!


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Byron Musick said:


> Is a brick of primer's 100 or 1000? Just trying to understand!



Hey Byron,

A brick is 100.

Aaron


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Otter22 said:


> Hey Byron,
> 
> A brick is 100.
> 
> Aaron


 A brick is 1000. They are sold by the brick(1000) or sleeve(5000) Some buy them by the 100 but you can save$$$$$$$$$$ buying them in lge quantities. Recobb's target shop has Fiocchi or Cheddite primers for $125.00 per 5000. A brick is about 28.00. If shipped you must pay a $20.00 hazmat fee so buy as much as you can. These European primers are just as loud and reliable as Winchester 209's although they are a little fatter and don't fit well in the Alpa. Not sure about Gun-X.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

A brick is 1K. I have an Alpha 209, my training partner a Gun X. The Gun X is a better gun all the way around, from what I have seen using both.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Kirk D said:


> A brick is 1000. They are sold by the brick(1000) or sleeve(5000) Some buy them by the 100 but you can save$$$$$$$$$$ buying them in lge quantities. Recobb's target shop has Fiocchi or Cheddite primers for $125.00 per 5000. A brick is about 28.00. If shipped you must pay a $20.00 hazmat fee so buy as much as you can. These European primers are just as loud and reliable as Winchester 209's although they are a little fatter and don't fit well in the Alpa. Not sure about Gun-X.


Guess I stand corrected. I thought it was 100 when I bought my last ones. Sorry for the bad gouge Byron.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Otter22 said:


> Guess I stand corrected. I thought it was 100 when I bought my last ones. Sorry for the bad gouge Byron.


No sweat, I was thinking the same thing too, until Howard said his gun wore out after a Brick or so, I was thinking... My gun is almost at 100 rounds, yet its not falling apart yet? Sooo I figured I had it wrong!


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have had my Alpa for 3 years now and it still works great. I do not clean it and I just throw it in my training bag..... I have shot the Gun-X several times and it works well. I do not like the plastic trigger guard or the plastic in the grip but other than that it is built well. The Alpha as a plastic grip and I hate that as well. Yes I hate plastic parts!!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Gun-X 'cause I did NOT want to buy another pistol down the road. I've been through three other cheaper brands over the past 5 years and wanted one to last over 10. I feel I made a great choice.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

schb02 said:


> I have had my Alpa for 3 years now and it still works great. I do not clean it and I just throw it in my training bag..... I have shot the Gun-X several times and it works well. I do not like the plastic trigger guard or the plastic in the grip but other than that it is built well. The Alpha as a plastic grip and I hate that as well. Yes I hate plastic parts!!


GunX has a plastic grip, (or rubber or vinyl) but I didn't think the trigger guard was plastic. I'll have to look again.

John Lash


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

After losing my "old reliable" New England two years ago, I bought Alpha, and have had no problem shooting 209s. Don't know how many rounds of primers, but I train 9-10 months of the year, except for hunting seasons, 4-5 days/week. (Still wish I had "old reliable," though! Half the weight and size.)


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

HOLLY CRAP THE GUNX IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ordered it on the 12th, got it TODAY!!!! Joe (Team Take'em) YOU ROCK! Love the T-Shirt too.

If your on the fence, this thing is the gust of wind that will push you over the edge to get it.

Aaron


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I have the Gun X. I'm on my third thousand primers in the last 16 months. It works great. I don't use it very much since I bought the new shotgun simulator! It's awesome!

Joe O'Brien


----------

